# MSI Radeon HD X2600 XT benckmarks



## Dark Ride (Jun 1, 2007)

*MSI Radeon HD X2600 XT benchmarks*

Seems like first RV630 samples are out in the wild. What's interesting besides the framerates is the 65nm architecture which seems to work out fine. Forum member NV6800 on the Coolaler.com forum who tested the card claims his system only drew 197W at full load. That's just 51W more compared to when the system was idle.

The system used for the benches consisted of a Intel Core 2 Extreme X6800 Dual-Core with an FSB of 1066 @ 2,933 MHz, two Gigabyte PC2-6400 memory modules and a MSI Radeon HD X2600 XT with 256MB GDDR4 RAM. The GPU was clocked at 800 MHz, while the memory's clock was 1100 MHz.



 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

This news is pretty old... I don't really think its real since this guy's specs are very out-there..


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2007)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


10k in 3d05?! I can over 9k with my own system. if these benches are correct. it proves nothing but a rather expensive upgrade (going on fact that most people who come to this forum have pretty upto date or recent systems) SM.3 or not 10k seems a little low


----------



## Dark Ride (Jun 1, 2007)

You have ti keep in mind that he probably used quite old drivers.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2007)

lol


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 1, 2007)

Dark Ride said:


> You have ti keep in mind that he probably used quite old drivers.



yeah but his system pretty much pwns mine! old drivers or not.

his system is way uber above mine.


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 1, 2007)

it isnt *that* bad considering the 2600XT is only a midrange card. 

It gets basically the same score as my comp (i get around 11k) when my CPU is at 3Ghz (same as the x6800 used). Its only a 200 point difference, so im not complaining


----------



## mandelore (Jun 1, 2007)

i know its a mid range dx10 card, but how is it ment to compare to the x1900 series card? coz my and i guess every1 elses x1900 simply blows this out of the water for benchies


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> i know its a mid range dx10 card, but how is it ment to compare to the x1900 series card? coz my and i guess every1 elses x1900 simply blows this out of the water for benchies



true but your card cant run dx10


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> it isnt *that* bad considering the 2600XT is only a midrange card.
> 
> It gets basically the same score as my comp (i get around 11k) when my CPU is at 3Ghz (same as the x6800 used). Its only a 200 point difference, so im not complaining



Your quite right!  However, for example, the 8600GTS is a match in many benches for the 7900GTX including 3D Mark 2005/2006, now with my GTO at GTX speeds I can get over 12000 on 2005, I appreciate that my CPU is clocked higher than the test system, dont get me wrong, I am not "slagging" the card, if anything I am slagging the review/benches, I appreciate what Darkride is saying about old drivers and drivers to some extent are everything performance wise but it still seems too low to me.

Having said that, we know the R600 architecture is very DX10 biased and uses a completely new method of AA/AF rendering which is why it does not perform as well at these synthetic benchmarks, just like tihe 2900XT and that this new architecture really struggles with the older style AA/AF rendering methods that exist within DX9 Benches/games so I dont think all is lost just yet, personally I will take this with a "pinch of salt" until the card is released with some decent drivers.


----------



## zekrahminator (Jun 1, 2007)

This doesn't bode well for ATI....

The 8600GTS eats this card in 3Dmark05 AND FEAR, and that was with an extreme system. I have to admit, the green camp is looking awful good this time around, maybe I should stop waiting for ATI to suddenly get fantastic drivers and just get a G80.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 1, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> This doesn't bode well for ATI....
> 
> The 8600GTS eats this card in 3Dmark05 AND FEAR, and that was with an extreme system. I have to admit, the green camp is looking awful good this time around, maybe I should stop waiting for ATI to suddenly get fantastic drivers and just get a G80.



His benchmark seems very dodgy... he doesnt have a picture of the actual setup... WTF AMD.


----------



## mandelore (Jun 1, 2007)

just quoting what tatty said about dx9 and dx10. Im starting to get a bit fed up with dx9 benchies. ATI really should have invested in making some proper dx10 benchy software too, coz  dx9 just dont show their potential...


----------



## Pinchy (Jun 1, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> Your quite right!  However, for example, the 8600GTS is a match in many benches for the 7900GTX including 3D Mark 2005/2006, now with my GTO at GTX speeds I can get over 12000 on 2005, I appreciate that my CPU is clocked higher than the test system, dont get me wrong, I am not "slagging" the card, if anything I am slagging the review/benches, I appreciate what Darkride is saying about old drivers and drivers to some extent are everything performance wise but it still seems too low to me.



Yeah, i agree with you there. But, i think its more to do with nvidia doing well as opposed to AMD doing poorly. For example, look at a couple of generations back; the highest of the old generation always beats the mid of the new generation.

9800XT (cant really talk about the FX series ) > X600/6600
X800XT PE/6800 Ultra > 7600/X1600 <-- (not x1650, remember we are talking about the midrange that they first release....for all we know, there is a HD 2650 coming out )

I reckon AMD should have made the HD 2600 256-bit tho, unless they are saving that for a future model.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 1, 2007)

not bad numbers at all. Especially if this card comes in at like $150 bucks or so.


----------



## DaJMasta (Jun 1, 2007)

zekrahminator said:


> This doesn't bode well for ATI....
> 
> The 8600GTS eats this card in 3Dmark05 AND FEAR, and that was with an extreme system. I have to admit, the green camp is looking awful good this time around, maybe I should stop waiting for ATI to suddenly get fantastic drivers and just get a G80.




But now both camps are green!


If the performance is really sub par, I just hope they have price cuts to justify it.  I know I can't afford high-end, but if when winter comes around an HD2900XT is below $250 because it can't compete, I may just have to buy one.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

mandelore said:


> just quoting what tatty said about dx9 and dx10. Im starting to get a bit fed up with dx9 benchies. ATI really should have invested in making some proper dx10 benchy software too, coz  dx9 just dont show their potential...



Agree totally, we have all said it so many times and again we are all looking at DX9 benches and judging a DX10 card, fair play to ATi if they own NVidia in DX10  because of their more "radical" architecture.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

Pinchy said:


> Yeah, i agree with you there. But, i think its more to do with nvidia doing well as opposed to AMD doing poorly. For example, look at a couple of generations back; the highest of the old generation always beats the mid of the new generation.
> 
> 9800XT (cant really talk about the FX series ) > X600/6600
> X800XT PE/6800 Ultra > 7600/X1600 <-- (not x1650, remember we are talking about the midrange that they first release....for all we know, there is a HD 2650 coming out )
> ...



Again, agreed, I think the 256Bit 2600 would make it cost prohibitive tho against the competition, some would say that does it matter if it's faster than the 8600GTS but YES it does because there is only a small gap between the 8600GTS and the 8800GTS 320Mb price wise, whether by chance or deliberate, it would appear so far that NVida have all the options covered! You could argue that the 320MB 8800GTS is technically mid range in NVidia's portfolio which until DX10 shows us the real potential of these cards has gotta be a bit worrying for the red team.

One think is for sure, we really do need ATi to be at least competetive in DX10 otherwise these card prices are never going to come down enough to appeal to the majority of mainstream buyers, and thats bad for us.


----------



## jydie (Jun 1, 2007)

This could be a pretty good deal, depending on the average price for this video card.  Seems kind of odd that despite dropping down to 65nm, the GPU still needs a HUGE heatsink/fan to keep the card cool.  Some of the midrange DX10 Nvidia cards can get by on passive cooling, so they may be the obvious choice for future home theater computer systems.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jun 1, 2007)

When can we, as in I, bu one of these beasties? I don't think I'll need to buy a full on 2900 if this is also a good deal, say around £89


----------



## Dark Ride (Jun 1, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> When can we, as in I, bu one of these beasties? I don't think I'll need to buy a full on 2900 if this is also a good deal, say around £89


Should be out in July afaik.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 1, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> When can we, as in I, bu one of these beasties? I don't think I'll need to buy a full on 2900 if this is also a good deal, say around £89



But I am afraid it aint gonna be anywhere near that price, in the UK I would guess in the £125-£150 range.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Jun 1, 2007)

Stillllll waiting for DX10 benches....


----------



## erocker (Jun 1, 2007)

jydie said:


> Seems kind of odd that despite dropping down to 65nm, the GPU still needs a HUGE heatsink/fan to keep the card cool.QUOTE]
> 
> MSI likes putting strange large coolers on thier cards.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Jun 2, 2007)

jydie said:


> This could be a pretty good deal, depending on the average price for this video card.  Seems kind of odd that despite dropping down to 65nm, the GPU still needs a HUGE heatsink/fan to keep the card cool.  Some of the midrange DX10 Nvidia cards can get by on passive cooling, so they may be the obvious choice for future home theater computer systems.



the card actually loos alot like a black hd2900xt with a difference cooler on it, it looks exactly the same size. which really isn't good, the midrange should be more micro atx freindly in power, heat, and size.


----------



## Ripper3 (Jun 2, 2007)

Zoom into the image, and you'll see it's very strange. The hole for the fan, has too much wight space behind it, as if there's no PSB beneath it, and no other shielding for the fan, so it's either an old image, or an image of a photoshopped 2900, because it really is too long.


----------



## Ebola Bob (Jun 2, 2007)

*Nvidia sponsored?*

Maybe he is sponsored by Nvidia?


----------



## rhythmeister (Jun 2, 2007)

Tatty_One said:


> But I am afraid it aint gonna be anywhere near that price, in the UK I would guess in the £125-£150 range.



Then the 8600 will wipe the floor with them I'd say


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Then the 8600 will wipe the floor with them I'd say



Well obviously I dont know for sure but with the 2400 competing I would guess with the 8500GT (bare in mind the poor old 2400 is only going to have 64Bit memory bandwidth!) its a fair estimate I think to beleive that the 2600 is going to sit somewhere around the 8600GT/GTS price range.  If the 2600 outperforms the 8600GTS in any case, ATi are not in a position to release it at a higher price than the GTS because that would place it around the 8800GTS 320MB price bracket and I will be surprised if it matches that, but again, just because they are being beaten in DX9 does not mean they will be beaten in DX10.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jun 2, 2007)

Yes, but if I can buy the 8600 GTS for less then why would I buy an overpriced 2600, regardless of it's ATI pedigree?!


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 2, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> Yes, but if I can buy the 8600 GTS for less then why would I buy an overpriced 2600, regardless of it's ATI pedigree?!



Could not agree more! I am about to do the same, well 2 for SLi but I think I may actually go for the 8600GT for SLi....low power consumption (not even a 6pin PCI-E plug on card) and I have just found one that comes with a zalman cooler as standard that clocks the core to more than stock GTS speeds!  I am having some of that.


----------



## TooFast (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/05/sapphire_shows_off_dual_hd_2600_xt/1


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 5, 2007)

TooFast said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/05/sapphire_shows_off_dual_hd_2600_xt/1



naaaaaaa not convinced, show me a price and it's performance when it is released then you will probably find out by then that the 8800GTX single is cheaper and faster and by then the 8900GTX will be out bringing the 8800 series down in price even further, I do like the sound of the 2600XT though.


----------



## rhythmeister (Jun 5, 2007)

TooFast said:


> http://www.bit-tech.net/news/2007/06/05/sapphire_shows_off_dual_hd_2600_xt/1



Oh me oh my, I think I may need one of these in my lanbox lite flying in from germany for UT3!


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 5, 2007)

uber dual card. 


Im just hoping a few driver tweaks by ATI will put the HD2900XT up there with the 8800GTS in DX9. Its still a viable platform for games in this day and Age and it will be a good while before DX10 fully replaces DX9. I believe ATI will come out alright.


----------



## Tatty_One (Jun 5, 2007)

WarEagleAU said:


> uber dual card.
> 
> 
> Im just hoping a few driver tweaks by ATI will put the HD2900XT up there with the 8800GTS in DX9. Its still a viable platform for games in this day and Age and it will be a good while before DX10 fully replaces DX9. I believe ATI will come out alright.



Agreed, I really want to see these cards performances in a proper DX10 title, not these buggy demo's that TBH are a waste of space, that coupled with some more mature drivers might just even things up a bit.


----------

